# pictures



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

women, do you find it erotic if your husband wants to take sensual naked pictures of you in various outfits? Is it a turn on for you? 

Why?


----------



## lbell629 (May 10, 2010)

Normally I would say yes, especially since my husband is a photographer. However, the one time he did take pictures of me, it was so technical and he really didn't even have any ideas of what he wanted and I ended up directing a lot of it, and I know he doesn't even look at them, that it really kind of just ticked me off. I appreciated the effort...but for what? (I hope this doesn't sound too cold hearted - there actually is a back story to all of this as well)...


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm confused. How can they be naked pictures if she's wearing various outfits? Or is he naked, or wearing the various outfits? Does he wear the "French Maid" outfit? If so, sign me up!


----------



## HoldinOnTight (Jun 3, 2010)

I would like it...outfits or naked. I have even tried to get him too. I guess since I got a tripod I'll do it myself LOL


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

yes, costumes such as Naughty school girl, Nurse, Receptionist, French maid.

There is a web site called Project Vouyer, where many husbands post pics of their wives Naked or in sensual outfits, What I noticed in many of them, is that the women usually have a HUGE smile on their faces and they are really enjoying the "shoot" Sometimes you will see them do multiple shoots after the comments the receive from other members, I know my wife really enjoys it.

Of course you can see some of them hate it, they don't smile at all and they are reluctantly doing it, not a fan of those.

But I do find it nice, in a weird way though, when I see a older couple, doing a "photo op" where you can tell the Hubby is "deep into his spouse" and the Wife is just loving the somewhat kinkyness of Hubby taking pics of her and not looking at some young lady on the net.

I know to me, but I think it really brings a couple closer together by doing these somewhat "naughty" photo ops, the hubby thinks the wife is smoking hot, and the wife loves the fact her Hubby is getting off on taking her pics, even after kids or over an age where she feels she is no longer "sexy"

I know that is a problem with my wife, she often feels, that she is no longer sexy after three kids and 40 years old....where I am like, you are one hot momma, she has a hard time getting past she is not some hot 20 year old in a magazine....

when in reality, that is not what us guys want, we want our wives to be our naughty little vixens....well for us anyway!

So kudo's to you ladies who are willing to do it, we love ya! 

Hold On tight, you just may have to put on the sexy outfit and hand him the camera...sometimes us men are pretty stupid.


----------

